# Nitrogen toxicity?



## magoebel (Nov 23, 2021)

I've started to notice on the very tips of my plant that they are yellow. In researching, doesn't seem to be a whole lot out there specific to my issue. The closest I can find is nitrogen toxicity. Info: Soil is FFOF. Using dry amendments from Dr Earth. Currently using Bloom booster. I'm in day 22 out of 70 of flowering. 

 Any tips on how to remedy this issue? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

Back down on your nutes, signs of over feeding is what it looks like
But not bad at all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

There in flower also so why are you still feeding Nitrogen (grow) nutes?


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2021)

Every plant I have ever grown has burnt tips.  They are fine.  Like Roster said I back off the N in flower by 60% and cut it out completely a month from harvest.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2021)

Yep. I always look for what i call *a little turn and burn* that way i know they are getting enough food.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. I always look for what i call *a little turn and burn* that way i know they are getting enough food.


The old Tell-sign Yeppers


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 24, 2021)

are you bragging or complaining?

back off the nutes a scoshe and add a little cal-mag


----------



## magoebel (Nov 26, 2021)

Thanks guys. My plants are looking great for the most part. I do have one issue that’s popped up since I posted this. Is it a deficiency? Not sure. It’s at the bottom. All the info is much appreciated.


----------



## magoebel (Nov 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> There in flower also so why are you still feeding Nitrogen (grow) nutes?


On a tip from someone, the day I switched to flower I added 5 tablespoons of Dr Earth bloom and 5 of Dr Earth Home Grown. 3 weeks later I added just the bloom and next day I noticed the tips. Won’t add any more for 4 more weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

magoebel said:


> On a tip from someone, the day I switched to flower I added 5 tablespoons of Dr Earth bloom and 5 of Dr Earth Home Grown. 3 weeks later I added just the bloom and next day I noticed the tips. Won’t add any more for 4 more weeks and see how it goes.


Some feeds do feed Grow right until almost the end, I never used it at all the soil I use has enough to bring it right up to flip to flower time and then I feed more Bloom to help the flowers . 
Find a good feed chart for you nutes and follow that if not sure yet.
Do not feed heavy at 1st you will burn tips faster that way.
Slowly work your way up to maximum lvls , Let the Plant tell you what you need .


----------



## zem (Nov 27, 2021)

When I add the vegging mix, I still end up with less N than K around 2-1-3 NPK and I found that it is great for the plants. I lower N in flowering gradually to around 1.5-1-3 ratio.  till the last 2 weeks of flowering. I find it harder to lower it further because I don't have another source of calcium that does not have N. By the way, Cal-Mag has plenty of N since it is derived from calcium nitrate and magnesium nitrate.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2021)




----------

